# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  علمونا في المدارس

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

علمونا في المدارس  ولم يعلمونا الحقيقة

علمونا.. أن الدولة الأموية أول من ورثت الحكم وكانوا يتسارعون عليه..
  ولم يعلمونا أن الأمويين نشروا الإسلام فى معظم دول العالم حتى امتد الإسلام من الصين شرقاً حتى الأندلس غرباً .

 علمونا. أن الدولة العثمانية كانت ضعيفة وتلقب بالرجل المريض وأنها احتلال تركي ..
  ولم يعلمونا أنها خلافة إسلامية حافظت على الإسلام و  قضت على أعتى  امبراطورية صليبية في العالم وهي الإمبراطورية البيزنطية وحكمت نصف أوروبا و  نشرت الإسلام في أوربا كما قضت  علي الخطر الصفوي الشيعي في معركة  جالديران 1514م وفتحت القسطنطينية عاصمة المسيحية الأورثوذكسية  1453م كما  بشر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بالأمير الذي سيفتح القسطنطينية، ويُدخلها  ضمن الدولة الإسلامية،  وقال " لتفتحنّ القسطنطينية، ولنِعْمَ الأمير  أميرها، ولنعم الجيش ذلك الجيش" .


 علمونا.. أن الحملة الفرنسية كانت حملة حضارية لها نتائج عظيمة
  ولم يعلمونا أن الفرنسيين أول من أدخلوا الفكر التغريبي المعادي للإسلام  وأنشؤوا مراكز للماسونية وأدخلوا الفواحش والزنا والعهر إلى مصر وأن  الفرنسيين قتلوا في ثورتي القاهرة الأولى والثانية قرابة مليون مصرى أو  يزيد وأن نابليون أول من اقتحم الأزهر ودنسه بخيوله.


 علمونا أن المماليك مجموعة من الخدم الذين حكموا مصر وكان جل همهم الصراع على الحكم
 ولم يعلمونا أن المماليك هم من صدوا أكبر خطر على الإسلام وهم التتار  وانتصروا عليهم فى عين جالوت بقيادة السلطان المملوكي سيف الدين قطز وكانوا  خط الدفاع الأول ضد الصليبيين حتى ذبحهم محمد علي.


 علمونا أن هارون الرشيد كان ليس له هم إلا المتعة و الجواري 
     و لم يعلمونا أن الخليفة هارون الرشيد الخليفة الورع المتدين الذي  تسيل عبراته عند سماع الموعظة والمجاهد الذي أمضى معظم حياته بين حج وغزو،  فكان يحج عاما ويغزو عاما، وأنه أول خليفة عباسي قاد الغزو بنفسه و هزم  الروم  و وصَل بجيشه إلى القسطنطينية . وكان يصلي في اليوم مائة ركعة و كان  يطوف بنفسه متنكرا في الأسواق والمجالس ليعرف ما يقال فيها، ويعتبر عصره  العصر الإسلامي الذهبي.

علمونا.. أن العلماء اعتزلوا الفتن وأن رجال الدين أماكنهم فوق المنابر وفى المساجد فقط ولاشأن لهم بالسياسة..

 ولم يعلمونا أن الأئمة العظام أمثال
 ابن تيمية وأحمد بن حنبل وأبوحنيفة والعز بن عبد السلام قادوا جحافل الحق  ضد الظلم ووقفوا فى وجه الجبارين والحكام الظالمين ولم يقبلوا الدنية في  دينهم حتى مات من مات منهم في السجن ومن خرج بقى على موقفه فى مواجهة الظلم  والطغيان مغ العلم أنها أنظمة كانت تحكم بالإسلام .


لا تعتمدوا على ما تدرسه  المدارس بسموم أعداء اﻷمة من علمانيين وغيرهم  وابحثوا عن الحقائق في المراجع والكتب ...لعلكم تجدون ضالتكم  .
اقرأوا التاريخ بشكل صحيح ...
منقول

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*ﻋﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﺭﺱ ﺃﻥ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ...*

ﻋﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﺭﺱ ﺃﻥ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﺿﺎﻋﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻷﻧﻬﻢ ﻓﺮﻃﻮﺍ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻟﻀﻌﻔﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﺍلأﻭﺭﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ
ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻧﻨﺎ ﺣﻜﻤﺎ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻗﺮﻭﻥ ﻷﻋﻈﻢ ﺣﻀﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﺮﻓﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ أﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ تعيش ﺗﺤﺖ ﻧﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻤﺠﻴﺔ

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻠﻮﻙ أﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺭﺍﻏﻤﺔ ﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺔ ﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺍلأﻗﻮﻳﺎﺀ
ﺃﻣﺜﺎﻝ عبد الرحمن ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﻭﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺐ
ﻭﺗﻨﺎﻝ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺗﻘﺒﻴﻞ ﺃﻳﺪﻳﻬﻢ ﺭﺍﻛﻌﺔ ﺫﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺷﺎﺀ ﻓﻠﻴﻘﺮأ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺷﻴﺪﻭﺍ ﺑﺎلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺣﻀﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
ﺑﺎﻗﻴﺔ ﺃﺛﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺰﻫﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺮﻃﺒﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍلأﻭﺭﺑﻴﻴﻦ ﻳﺄﺗﻮﻥ ﻟﺘﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﻭﺗﺮﺟﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ الإﺳﻼﻣﻴﺔ

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﻃﺒﺔ ﻭﺣﺪﻫﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ
ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺤﻤﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺛﻨﻴﺔ !!

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻜﺘﺒﺔ ﻋﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﻃﺒﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻜﺘﺒﺔ ﺑﻐﺪﺍﺩ

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺍلأﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﻠﻤﻲ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﻛﺎﻟﺰﻫﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ

 ﻋﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻳﺒﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺇﺣﺘﻼﻻ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺎً
ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﺘﺤﺎً ﺇﺳﻼﻣﻴﺎً ﺧﺎﻟﺼﺎً ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺣﺪﺛﺎً ﺣﻀﺎﺭﻳﺎً ﻫﺎﻣﺎً
ﻭﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺜﺒﻴﺖ للإﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻲ ﻭﺍلإﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ
ﻭﺍلإﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺤﻴﺚ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ
ﻭﺣﻀﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ

 ﻋﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻠﻲﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻴﻘﻲ ﻭﺯﺭﻳﺎﺏ
ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ
ﻣﻌﻘﻞ ﻟﻠﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻮﻥ
ﻛﺎﻟﻄﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻴﻤﻴﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺒﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﺍلأﺩﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﺭﺍﻋﺔ

ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻀﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺩﺧﻠﺖ ﺇﻟﻲ أﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ
ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﻘﻠﻬﻢ ﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍلأﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺪﻓﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻭﺭوﺑﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻟﺲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ
ﻋﺒﺮ ﺟﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ ﻭﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ
ﻭﻻﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﻛﺘﺐ ﻭﻣﺨﻄﻮﻃﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﺠﺎﻣﻌﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﻜﺘﺒﺎﺕ أﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻭأﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ .
ﻟﻄﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺑأﻭﺍﻣﺮ ﺃﺳﻴﺎﺩﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﻴﺒﻲ

ﻋﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﺿﻌﻔﻨﺎ ﻭﺗﺨﻠﻔﻨﺎ ﻭﺳﻴﺌﺎﺗﻨﺎ
ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻧﺎ ﻗﻮﺗﻨﺎ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻔﺨﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻧﺴﺘﻤﺪ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﻮﺽ
.........

----------


## أم أروى المكية

أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ .

----------

